# Pasar de 220V monofasicos a 220V trifasicos



## gomezguerrero (Oct 10, 2013)

Buenos días, quería consultaros si cabe la posibilidad de pasar una tensión monofásica de 220V a trifásica, sé que con un variador de frecuencia se consigue, pero solo necesito la parte de potencia y de control para el desfase. 

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Scooter (Oct 10, 2013)

Poderse se puede cualquier cosa, otra cuestión es que sea rentable, eficiente, sencillo...
También depende mucho de la potencia que necesites.
Así con dos resistencias y un 555 no va a ser.

¿Que es lo que quieres conectar? Si solo es un motor trifásico, hay una conexión con un condensador para que funciona, no irá muy redondo pero funciona.


----------



## gomezguerrero (Oct 10, 2013)

Hola Scooter, se va a conectar un motor trifasico de 220V 20CV.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Oct 10, 2013)

Hola Amigo para un motor de 20CV no sera sencillo lo que pretendes.


----------



## gomezguerrero (Oct 10, 2013)

Hola Gudino, por eso me dirijo al foro, para ver si algunos de vosotros me pueden aconsejar.


----------



## aquileslor (Oct 10, 2013)

Lo mas sencillo es con un transformador. Pero consulta por el precio de un trafo de 20 KW. Debe ser enorme. Y si le añades electrónica, mas caro todavía. Creo que mas fácil ý barato sería hacer una instalación y cableado de potencia nueva.


----------



## Scooter (Oct 10, 2013)

20CV en el eje son bastantes mas de 20kW cuando arranque. Me parece una locura poner eso en monofásica. Los inventos para pasar de monofásica a trifásica no son demasiado fiables, incluso un variador tendrá problemas en esas potencias; harán falta unos condensadores como una olla express para sacar energía en los huecos en los que la monofásica "no está"

Si o si yo lo haría en trifásica.


¿Que es lo que mueve ese motor?


----------



## gomezguerrero (Oct 10, 2013)

Hola Scooter, no entiendo esto ultimo que comentas "Si o si yo lo haría en trifásica" los condensadores de los que hablas para que se necesitan, solo quiero pasar de monofasica a trifasica pero 220V, para ello creo que no harían falta dichos condensadores, ya que al colocarlos pasaría a tener mas de 300V (según creo yo) por otra parte los 20CV es un máximo al que no se llegaría nunca ya que se ha sobre estimado un consumo total incluyendo el arranque de dicho motor, y comentar también que no se puede colocar un transformador dado que este no desfasará los 120º necesarios para obtener la trifasica, y por ultimo decir que no podemos contratar una linea de tensión trifasica porque esto es un equipo para trabajar en modo ambulante. 

No quisiera ser mal educado, pero tengo muy mala suerte en este foro de electrónica, cuando alguien pide colaboración imagino que es para recibir información positiva. Sé todos los incovenientes que tiene un equipo de esta envergadura, por ello me dirijo a todos vosotros, y sigo diciendo que no quiero ser mal educado, pero necesito únicamente saber si alguien puede ayudarme y no que se me diga todas los problemas que puede ocasionar un sistema de este tamaño. De esta manera no se aporta nada a nadie.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Oct 10, 2013)

Amigo, sucede que tu requerimiento escapa de lo simple. La solucion es utilizar un variador. Pero, dudo que consigas un equipo con entrada a 220V monofasico salida trifasica de 15Kw.
Sino quieres que se te diga los problemas que puedes tener, entonces puedes tomar la decision que quieras sin escuchar consejos.
Si deseas alcanzar el exito, toma en cuenta el consejo sano. A veces la respuesta que uno espera, la considera negativa, cuando no esta en lo que uno pretende.


----------



## gomezguerrero (Oct 10, 2013)

No es el caso este que comentas, hacerse se puede hacer, cosa distinta es que muchos no lo sepamos.
Yo no soy nadie para querer cambiar reglas de ningún foro, pero lo que creo es que no se ayuda a nadie si le decimos que su pregunta o solicitud es muy difícil simplemente porque no sepamos hacerlo. Las consultas se hacen o al menos yo las hago a personas que saben.

Alguien ha realizado este montaje?, se podrían cambiar los finales para obtener mas potencia?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 10, 2013)

gomezguerrero dijo:


> Hola Scooter, no entiendo esto ultimo que comentas "Si o si yo lo haría en trifásica" los condensadores de los que hablas para que se necesitan, solo quiero pasar de monofasica a trifasica pero 220V, para ello creo que no harían falta dichos condensadores, ya que al colocarlos pasaría a tener mas de 300V


Para lograr una tensión cuasi-senoidal de 220Vca necesitas, como mínimo, partir de una tensión continua de unos 310Vcc.


> No quisiera ser mal educado, pero tengo muy mala suerte en este foro de electrónica, cuando alguien pide colaboración imagino que es para recibir información positiva. Sé todos los incovenientes que tiene un equipo de esta envergadura, por ello me dirijo a todos vosotros, y sigo diciendo que no quiero ser mal educado, pero necesito únicamente saber si alguien puede ayudarme y no que se me diga todas los problemas que puede ocasionar un sistema de este tamaño. De esta manera no se aporta nada a nadie.


Colaboración *"También"* significa hacer notar los problemas que se pueden tener con la idea planteada.
El planteo de los inconvenientes de un proyecto pueden servir para reformular el mencionado proyecto y llevarlo por nuevos y mejores caminos/soluciones, este es uno de los motivos de la existencia de este Foro, buscar soluciones y de ser posible, mejorar todo el diseño.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Oct 10, 2013)

Amigo, seguramente que todo se puede hacer... pero como detalle fundamental, has calculado la corriente que absorbera el equipo de la toma monofasica?.
Cuando tengas el resultado, te daras cuenta que no es buena idea.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 10, 2013)

Veamos 

1 *CV* = 735,498 W ≈ *735 W*

Suponiendo que el motor "Solo" consuma *15CV* 

15 * 735W ≈ *11025 W*

Considerando un rendimiento del variador de 93%

11025 * (100 / 93) ≈ 11854.8 W

Tenemos un consumo *nominal* de 

11854.8W / 220V ≈ *54A*

Al momento del arranque y con un variador que permita arranque *suave* podríamos tener unas 3 veces este valor

54A * 3 ≈ *162A*

Esto es un estimado muy en menos, la realidad dará valores bastante mayores.


----------



## gomezguerrero (Oct 10, 2013)

Gracias Fogonazo, crees que podría realizar una prueba con el "variador casero"? me he encontrado con unos IGBT de 1200V 400A y me gustaría consultarte si es posible sustituirlos por los que estan en el esquema que te he comentado, sé como se ha dicho que es un equipo complejo, pero hay que intentar construirlo al menos para probar. También comentarte si hay que utilizar los condensadores o por el contrario se puede realizar este montaje sin ellos.


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 10, 2013)

Ps claro que puedes hacer la prueba... solo que sin la experiencia necesaria solo te vas a dar contra la pared... es como querer correr una maraton sin haber entrenado nunca antes... 

No solo se trata de conseguir los elementos.. se trata de saber como conectarlos y los problemas que te pueden dar.. manejar 160A no es cosa facil, los componentes deben estar muy bien discipados, con redes snubber muy bien calculadas, el grosor de los alambres y el aislamiento y el espacio entre ellos tambien cuenta, de lo contrario tendras un corto visible a varias casas de distancia

La recomendacion es.. comienza de abajo hacia arriba... primero mueve un motor de 1A, de alli sube a 10A y asi hasta llegar a los 50A que requieres... eso toma tiempo


----------



## gomezguerrero (Oct 10, 2013)

Muchas gracias, no soy novato en este trabajo, llevo mucho tiempo trabajando en electrónica y electricidad, solo que tengo necesidad de atender a clientes que me suelen pedir cosas que no he tenido oportunidad de hacer antes. La cuestión es intentar acceder a estos tipos de proyectos para poder abarcar mas trabajo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 10, 2013)

gomezguerrero dijo:


> Gracias Fogonazo, crees que podría realizar una prueba con el "variador casero"? me he encontrado con unos IGBT de 1200V 400A y me gustaría consultarte si es posible sustituirlos por los que estan en el esquema que te he comentado, sé como se ha dicho que es un equipo complejo, pero hay que intentar construirlo al menos para probar. También comentarte si hay que utilizar los condensadores o por el contrario se puede realizar este montaje sin ellos.



Los capacitores son indispensables para lograr la tensión necesaria para recrear la trifásica *3*220Vca*



Fogonazo dijo:


> Para lograr una tensión cuasi-senoidal de 220Vca necesitas, como mínimo, partir de una tensión continua de unos 310Vcc. . . .



Puedes hacer esa sustitución, pero ¿ Averiguaste el costo de esos IGBT ?
Si sumas los costos de los materiales creo que te dará un valor superior al de un variador comercial.

Por otro lado, pensaste en el consumo que calculé (Muy groseramente)



Fogonazo dijo:


> . . . . *suave* podríamos tener unas 3 veces este valor
> 
> 54A * 3 ≈ *162A*
> 
> Esto es un estimado muy en menos, la realidad dará valores bastante mayores.



Estamos hablando de cables de alimentación de *65mm²* de sección (Mínimo)

La instalación donde vallas a conectar esto, ¿ Tendrá la capacidad necesaria ?

¿ Que cosa mueve el motor ?


----------



## gomezguerrero (Oct 10, 2013)

El material lo tengo, por el costo no hay problemas. 
La instalación posee la suficiente potencia para realizar las pruebas.
Lo que no tengo muy claro es el tema de la utilización de los condensadores, podrías darme una pequeña explicación?

Muchas gracias fogonazo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 10, 2013)

Para lo operación del variador necesitas alimentarlo con una tensión de corriente continua de un valor mínimo de 310Vcc.
Si rectificas y filtras (agregas condensadores) l tensión de la red de 220Vca consigues esa tensión, si no agregas esos condensadores NO llegas a ese valor. 



Fogonazo dijo:


> Para lograr una tensión cuasi-senoidal de 220Vca necesitas, como mínimo, partir de una tensión continua de unos 310Vcc. . . .



Dale una mirada a este tema:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/


----------



## Scooter (Oct 10, 2013)

A riesgo de ser pesado:
No te ofendas, pero si no sabes para que hacen falta unos condensadores como una olla... no sigas.
Yo si que se para que hacen falta y no me atrevería a hacer eso, el ahorro te va a salir tremendo; respecto a la compra vas a tardar mil veces mas, te costará diez veces mas y ocupará cinco veces mas (valores orientativos en caso de que lo consigas).
Por otra parte la legislación española se resume en: "no se conectan inventos a la red" , nunca pasa nada, pero si pasa y esa máquina provoca un accidente, siniestro etc se te va a caer el pelo y bien caido. Si hincha a armónicos a la red y a la compañía eléctrica le apetece meterte mano también.
Insisto: *NO LO HAGAS*
Espero que no te resulte ofensivo este párrafo, es mi opinión sobre el problema que planteas y cuando preguntas sucede que te contestan lo que el contestador piensa.


Si a pesar de eso quieres continuar, trataré de ser "constructivo"
Los condensadores realizan una sencilla labor; *filtrar*. Necesitas una continua continua, no pulsante para de ahí volver a ondular la nueva senoidal necesitas "tapar los huecos" de la rectificación monofásica. Como de esos condensadores pueden salir unos cientos de amperios y deben de soportar uno cientos de voltios, salen de un tamaño y precio nada despreciable.
Al poner semejantes condensadores hay que sobredimendionar el rectificador.
Todo eso genera no pocos armónicos en la red que se podrían rebajar con algún filtro AC, pero en ese tema no estoy muy puesto.

Así que el esquema sería rectificador directo a la red, filtrado (condensadores-olla) y tres onduladores para las tres fases. "nada mas"

Para 20 cv:
20·736=14720W mecánicos.
Suponiendo un rendimiento del 80%
14720/0.8=18400W
Suponiendo coseno de fi 0,8:
23000VA

Al ser trifásica a 230...
I=57,73A

En el arranque no menos de tres veces...

Te vas a los 180A


Lo que chupa por el lado de la monofásica, no hay raíces de tres y el rendimiento de este engendro...


Supongamos un 80% de rendimiento (ojalá)
23000VA/0,8=28750VA
I=S/U=125A nominales, 375A en el arranque.

Así que puedes empezar montando un puente de 400A con unos condensadores que soporten eso, busca el cálculo porque el de la cuenta de la vieja de 1000µF/A no creo que sea fiable en esos casos. Si así fuera salen 400000µF 400V, supongo que con un tercio o así valdrá, ni idea, pero será un bonito pepino.

Cuando tengas eso seguimos.


----------



## opamp (Oct 10, 2013)

Estimado Scooter, en su primer post nos dice que solo quiere la "Etapa de Potencia y control del desfase" ,(más que variador, los que intenta es un convertidor de MONO /TRI , y lo dice así desde el título: Pasar de 220v monofásicos a 220V trifásicos) . Llegamos a la realidad, NO HAY " soft start " : en el arranque nos vamos encima de TRES VECES ; quizá 8VECES , con mucha suerte 5 veces I NOMINAL........Muchísima Suerte a los que continuan !!!!

P.D. : Mi área es la potencia, pero este proyecto es desatinado .


----------



## Scooter (Oct 10, 2013)

opamp dijo:


> Estimado Scooter, en su primer post nos dice que solo quiere la "Etapa de Potencia y control del desfase" ,(más que variador, los que intenta es un convertidor de MONO /TRI , y lo dice así desde el título: Pasar de 220v monofásicos a 220V trifásicos) . Llegamos a la realidad, NO HAY " soft start " : en el arranque nos vamos encima de TRES VECES ; quizá 8VECES , con mucha suerte 5 veces I NOMINAL........Muchísima Suerte a los que continuan !!!!
> 
> P.D. : Mi área es la potencia, pero este proyecto es desatinado .



Pues si, dependiendo de lo que arrastre, que no lo sabemos, la cosa se pone negra y mucho.


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 10, 2013)

gomezguerrero dijo:


> Buenos días, quería consultaros si cabe la posibilidad de pasar una tensión monofásica de 220V a trifásica,


Claro que es posible. Solo que para potencias superiores al kW (~1.3HP) los inconvenientes son mayores que las ventajas.

Por otro lado, el servicio residencial (monofásico) está limitado a 40-60A --> para 20CV se necesitaría tirar cables desde la calle --> Ilegal y ridículo, porque para eso me cuelgo de las tres fases.



> sé que con un variador de frecuencia se consigue, pero *solo necesito la parte de potencia y de control* para el desfase.


 O sea TODO.



> Hola Scooter, no entiendo esto ultimo que comentas "Si o si yo lo haría en trifásica" los condensadores de los que hablas para que se necesitan, solo quiero pasar de monofasica a trifasica pero 220V, para ello creo que no harían falta dichos condensadores, ya que al colocarlos pasaría a tener mas de 300V (según creo yo) por otra parte los 20CV es un máximo al que no se llegaría nunca ya que se ha sobre estimado un consumo total incluyendo el arranque de dicho motor, y comentar también que no se puede colocar un transformador dado que este no desfasará los 120º necesarios para obtener la trifasica, y por ultimo decir que no podemos contratar una linea de tensión trifasica porque esto es un equipo para trabajar en modo ambulante.


De este párrafo se pueden hacer dos comentarios:
- Un variador no funciona como creés, así que andá descartando todos esos "razonamientos" porque no tienen pies ni cabeza.
- Si va a trabajar en modo ambulante, la única manera de energizarlo va a ser colgándose de los postes y que entre en la categoría de "luz de obra" (para hacerlo legal).  
Y lo mismo que antes: Si te colgás de la línea es ridículo usar solo una fase.



> me he encontrado con *unos IGBT de 1200V 400A *y me gustaría consultarte si es posible sustituirlos por los que estan en el esquema que te he comentado, sé como se ha dicho que es un equipo complejo, pero hay que intentar construirlo al menos para probar. También comentarte si hay que utilizar los condensadores o por el contrario se puede realizar este montaje sin ellos.


Ahora averiguá cuanto valen, y tené en cuenta que necesitás 6 como mínimo.
Vienen módulos de IGBT justamente para aplicaciones de control de motores. Para 20CV están separados el puente de IGBT del puente de diodos por una cuestión de disipación de potencia.



> La instalación posee la suficiente potencia para realizar las pruebas.


 O no tenés idea de lo que significan  20CV o hiciste una conexión ilegal.



> Lo que no tengo muy claro es el tema de la utilización de los condensadores, podrías darme una pequeña explicación?


Eso se aclara respondiendo a una pregunta: Cuando a la salida del rectificador monofásico la tensión es 0 u un valor bajo  ¿Como energizo?


Conclusión:  Estás muy entusiasmado con esto simplemente porque creés que económicanete podés alimentar un motor de 20CV desde cualquier enchufe ==> Despertate, y ya que estás, estudiá un poco.


----------



## opamp (Oct 10, 2013)

Estimadísimo gomezguerrero, tomo el párrafo que nos comentas:

 " y por ultimo decir que no podemos contratar una linea de tensión trifasica porque esto es un equipo para trabajar en modo ambulante". 


Si lo van a movilizar , lo más apropiado es que lleves tu propia energía trifásica : grupo electrógeno trifásico ( a la salida del grupo le deberías  colocar un SOFT STARTER, protege al motor y al grupo eectrógeno), a la larga sería  más "económico" y menos "peligroso" de lo que pretendes realizar y dudo que "funcione óptimamente", como lo tienes imaginado.


----------



## Scooter (Oct 10, 2013)

No entiendo el " modo ambulante "

¿No existen los generadores trifasicos?
¿No existen los provisionales de obra trifasicos? Yo he hecho el boletín de unos cuántos.
¿No sería mas sencillo poner un motor monofasico? (si lo hubiese de ese calibre)
Seguimos sin saber que mueve el motor, a lo mejor se puede poner uno universal en su lugar.


----------



## Marce (Oct 10, 2013)

gomezguerrero dijo:


> y por ultimo decir que no podemos contratar una linea de tensión trifasica porque esto es un equipo para trabajar en modo ambulante.


 Perdon la intromision, pero me gustaria acotar algo.
Si con ambulante te referis a trasladar el motor de un lugar a otro no te conviene que sea un motor de combustion interna?
 Te vas a un desarmadero y compras uno de algun auto, le haces una buena base, un tanque de combustible bien blindado, y le pones poleas, engranajes o lo que quieras a tu necesidad.
 Te ahorras principalmente SEGURIDAD para vos y tus empleados/compañeros de trabajo, estas manejando tension y corriente sumamente peligrosas, te ahorras cablerios y un motor de auto debe estar la cuarta parte de la instalacion que queres hacer.


----------



## capitanp (Oct 11, 2013)

Absurdo llagando al punto de lo insano...


Para mi es primo de MARAVILLASAUDIO


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 11, 2013)

Esta tema se esta saliendo de control... asi que voy a tener que cerrarlo...


----------

